# Well, got conned buying a weight bench



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Cus I'm trying to do home workouts..thought is buy a bench and some weights etc.

Saw an add on gumtree, an hour old...9am this morning (which has now vanished)

Text the chap, he gave me the price, 80 quid. Tells me there is some chap coming to see me talk

So I offered to pay via bank deposit (BOOM MISTAKE)

Told him it was in, paid cash, gave him the ref no.

He told me to f~ck off as I was dodgey, wouldn't give me his address, then said if I contacted him again he would block my number

I asked about my money, he replyed, don't you mean my money...cheers.

oh well, you live and learn.

100kg of iron weights, a Marcy bench, ez bar, 2x25kg DBS.

Reported it to action fraud, and that was that...crime number etc.

Word of the day...foolish...as that's what I am.

Not after sympathy...just thought I'd high light that I'm a complete pen15


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

Ring the bank as soon as possible.

They'll trace the money and will try to get it back for you

Hate people like this... cvnts


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Wow.

I need to get on gumtree if it's that easy


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

Sorry to hear that mate, everydays a school day I suppose


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Echo said:


> Ring the bank as soon as possible.
> 
> They'll trace the money and will try to get it back for you
> 
> Hate people like this... cvnts


I did that...can't do anything .

But if I had lied and said it was a mistake ie wrong account..they could of attempted to try and reclaim it.

How messed up is that!?


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

johnnya said:


> Sorry to hear that mate, everydays a school day I suppose


Never mind

One of those idiot hours.


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

alan_wilson said:


> I did that...can't do anything .
> 
> But if I had lied and said it was a mistake ie wrong account..they could of attempted to try and reclaim it.
> 
> How messed up is that!?


Did they say why they couldn't do anything?

If it was me, I'd ring again and say that I had paid the wrong account and hope for the best


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

This is happening to so many people now, I guess the lesson is deal cash in hand only. At least then if they rip you off, you can launch the bench back through their window


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Paste his details up on here well phone number at least


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Echo said:


> Did they say why they couldn't do anything?
> 
> If it was me, I'd ring again and say that I had paid the wrong account and hope for the best


I thought of that..but they have case file notes.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Find him on Facebook


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Adz The Rat said:


> This is happening to so many people now, I guess the lesson is deal cash in hand only. At least then if they rip you off, you can launch the bench back through their window


Isn't it just


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

alan_wilson said:


> I thought of that..but they have case file notes.


Worth a shot though... nothing to lose


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> Paste his details up on here well phone number at least


I would, as I have it, his name and that he lives in ouhtibridge or however it's spelt.

But not sure it would help my police case, if you can call it that.


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> Find him on Facebook


Three guys match him in Sheffield.

I've checked, don't give there addresses away.


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Echo said:


> Worth a shot though... nothing to lose


True.


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

alan_wilson said:


> I would, as I have it, his name and that he lives in ouhtibridge or however it's spelt.
> 
> But not sure it would help my police case, if you can call it that.


His full name?

If it was me I'd be looking for him right now, if he's local I'd check if you have any mutual friends, or see if you can find his place of work..

edit* If there's multiple matches, save his phone number in your phone with his full name, then using your facebook app, use it to search your phonebook for friends.. It will match his number with his facebook profile..


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Just one of them days.

I'll get over it.


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

L11 said:


> His full name?
> 
> If it was me I'd be looking for him right now, if he's local I'd check if you have any mutual friends, or see if you can find his place of work..


No friends in common.

He lives in oughtibridge Sheffield

I live in congleton.

Googled his name, few people come up.

Mark rabjohn


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

alan_wilson said:


> No friends in common.
> 
> He lives in oughtibridge Sheffield
> 
> ...


Check the edit I made..

Put his number up aswell. If you're a member of "the other forum" there is someone there that will definitely help you just for banter


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

FOUND HIM!!!!!


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Rabjohn construction ltd

Nice idea with the telephone number!!!!!


----------



## dalboy (Sep 16, 2009)

http://www.rabbuild.co.uk/ ?


----------



## MyronGainz (Apr 29, 2013)

Fuk me you guys are quick lol! I'd confront the fuker at work tbh, shame him into giving you your money back


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

dalboy said:


> http://www.rabbuild.co.uk/ ?


Yep...

But that's another number, but that number and the one I have come up on fb together.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

07971 705 149

Is that his number?


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

MyronGainz said:


> Fuk me you guys are quick lol! I'd confront the fuker at work tbh, shame him into giving you your money back


That's the plan.

And yeh quick as hell!!


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

BLUE(UK) said:


> 07971 705 149
> 
> Is that his number?


Not the one I have.


----------



## dalboy (Sep 16, 2009)

ask him to come round for a quote then confront him...


----------



## Pablos888 (Aug 26, 2012)

Rabjohn Construction are rabbuild.co.uk.

Contact details;

Get in touch...

For any queries or quote's give us a call or drop us an email, one of the team will be happy to help.

Tel: 0114 286 44 74

Mobile: 07971 705 149

Email: [email protected]


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

dalboy said:


> ask him to come round for a quote then confront him...


Brilliant !


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Pablos888 said:


> Rabjohn Construction are rabbuild.co.uk.
> 
> Contact details;
> 
> ...


That's the guy.

I've got a plan..


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Alan stay cool bro just message me all the bank details and his name and ill get onto it. 

edit: i see youv already found him lol


----------



## Mrw26 (Oct 27, 2013)

alan_wilson said:


> Rabjohn construction ltd
> 
> Nice idea with the telephone number!!!!!


I'm not sure on forum rules so I won't post any addresses, however, the following steps could be taken if you wanted to obtain his address to send a polite letter requesting that you talk about the issue......

1) visit the companies house website http://www.companieshouse.gov.uk//index.shtml

2) search 'rabjohn construction ltd'

3) send said letter to the registered office address in Sheffield


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Get a woman to call saying you need a bench building for in the garden...


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> Alan stay cool bro just message me all the bank details and his name and ill get onto it.
> 
> edit: i see youv already found him lol


Hahaha


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Mrw26 said:


> I'm not sure on forum rules so I won't post any addresses, however, the following steps could be taken if you wanted to obtain his address to send a polite letter requesting that you talk about the issue......
> 
> 1) visit the companies house website http://www.companieshouse.gov.uk//index.shtml
> 
> ...


That's ace


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Get a woman to call saying you need a bench building for in the garden...


My mate has just moved house in Sheffield .

Ill get him to come round and give him a quote and I'll be there with witnesses .


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

He called Daniel? If so I have his address


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Cheers guys.

Absolute legends the lot of you.


----------



## Pablos888 (Aug 26, 2012)

There is an address at the bottom of the website for the Company which looks residential on google maps.


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

GeordieSteve said:


> He called Daniel? If so I have his address


No bud.


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Pablos888 said:


> There is an address at the bottom of the website for the Company which looks residential on google maps.


Your a legend.


----------



## Mrw26 (Oct 27, 2013)

alan_wilson said:


> That's ace


All incorporated companies must register with companies house. Basic ltd company information is deemed 'public record' and therefore available to us lot.

Got to be some benefits to the companies act


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

alan_wilson said:


> No bud.


Just noticed that  His domain is registered to someone else from Sheffield


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Mrw26 said:


> All incorporated companies must register with companies house. Basic ltd company information is deemed 'public record' and therefore available to us lot.
> 
> Got to be some benefits to the companies act


Well..I'm either gonna visit him...or ask for a quote

Legend fella..ta!


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

He's also a director at Hilsborough golf club as well if you want to drop them a note


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

GeordieSteve said:


> He's also a director at Hilsborough golf club as well if you want to drop them a note


No sh*t?


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Now I've found his personal fb account.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Will the outcome be video'd?


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

alan_wilson said:


> No sh*t?


Indeed. Go to http://companycheck.co.uk/ and put his business details in. Click the director tab and it shows you his other businesses. Mind you half of Sheffield are directors at the golf club!


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Maybe someone could donate some check drops and Tren&#8230;.


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Will the outcome be video'd?


I'll certainly try....

You lads are brilliant.


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

GeordieSteve said:


> Indeed. Go to http://companycheck.co.uk/ and put his business details in. Click the director tab and it shows you his other businesses. Mind you half of Sheffield are directors at the golf club!


Nice work...I'm on the website.

Webs closing in.


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

lesson learned mate, hopefully you get your cash back. Could have been a lot more but you know from now on - cash on exchange of good where possible and back off if the old "someone is coming to look at it this morning" blag


----------



## Hannibal (Jul 4, 2012)

I'm in for the fallout :thumb:


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

I love it when a plan comes together


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

OP - Please record this


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

Please tell me your a big guy.... like a REALLY big guy who was buying the weights bench just to curl the whole lot! He's a skinny middle aged family man by the looks of his facebook (yeah I've been digging). You should video this sh1t, could go viral and make you a fortune lol


----------



## MyronGainz (Apr 29, 2013)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Will the outcome be video'd?


I feel this would make fantastic viewing, it will be like Rogue Traders uncut lol


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

jake87 said:


> lesson learned mate, hopefully you get your cash back. Could have been a lot more but you know from now on - cash on exchange of good where possible and back off if the old "someone is coming to look at it this morning" blag


Exactly.

I don't blame anyone but my idiot self.

I've got texts saved, all the info I'll ever need.


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

GeordieSteve said:


> Please tell me your a big guy.... like a REALLY big guy who was buying the weights bench just to curl the whole lot! He's a skinny middle aged family man by the looks of his facebook (yeah I've been digging). You should video this sh1t, could go viral and make you a fortune lol


Not anymore, I'm going through treatment for cancer...why I wanted a home gym.

But I'll get my cash back.

My mates just bought a house 1.7 miles away.

Delightful.


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

alan_wilson said:


> Not anymore, I'm going through treatment for cancer...why I wanted a home gym.
> 
> But I'll get my cash back.
> 
> ...


Christ that'll make him feel good about himself when you finally catch up with him. I'd catch up with him as a hobby. I'd make his life hell, not because of the few bob you've lost.... just for entertainments sake. He was quick enough to rip you off and laugh about it down at the golf club


----------



## Freeby0 (Oct 5, 2012)

What a fcker whats his number? hell **** himself when half of ukm start dropping calls


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

GeordieSteve said:


> Christ that'll make him feel good about himself when you finally catch up with him. I'd catch up with him as a hobby. I'd make his life hell, not because of the few bob you've lost.... just for entertainments sake. He was quick enough to rip you off and laugh about it down at the golf club


That's the one bit I can't figure out.

To look at he seems a decent chap.

And believe me, I've not over embellished anything

I've kept every text etc.

So, I'll get my money back.

But you lot are genuinely brilliant


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Freeby0 said:


> What a fcker whats his number? hell **** himself when half of ukm start dropping calls


It's ok, we've found him.


----------



## Freeby0 (Oct 5, 2012)

Is his fb picture him with a baby?


----------



## mph (Jul 4, 2009)

Freeby0 said:


> What a fcker whats his number? hell **** himself when half of ukm start dropping calls


Agree, post up his phone and email address and we can all send friendly messages letting him know half of UKM are aware of what he's done and we're keen to talk about it face to face since we know his business address. Alternatively he can give your cash back.


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

And I'll add again .

It's me who's the idiot ....


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Freeby0 said:


> Is his fb picture him with a baby?


Think so.

I'd rather no one do anything

As I've got it all in hand now


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

mph said:


> Agree, post up his phone and email address and we can all send friendly messages letting him know half of UKM are aware of what he's done and we're keen to talk about it face to face since we know his business address. Alternatively he can give your cash back.


I've got it all covered how bud.

Although I do appreciate that


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

Yep him with the baby. Should be turn this into a UK-Muscle flashmob and all add the ****er??? lol


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

But Jesus

I wouldn't cross any of you lot!!


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

GeordieSteve said:


> Yep him with the baby. Should be turn this into a UK-Muscle flashmob and all add the ****er??? lol


Hahaha.

That's funny.

But we can do that after I've got my money for kicks


----------



## mph (Jul 4, 2009)

alan_wilson said:


> I've got it all covered how bud.
> 
> Although I do appreciate that


Good luck mate, hope you get it sorted, hate being ripped off - especially when I know I could've avoided it. Happens to us all now and again!


----------



## Freeby0 (Oct 5, 2012)

GeordieSteve said:


> Yep him with the baby. Should be turn this into a UK-Muscle flashmob and all add the ****er??? lol


Have a go on his daughter or what ?

https://www.facebook.com/mark.rabjohn.9#!/photo.php?fbid=1382469502006983&set=pcb.1382469735340293&type=1&theater


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

alan_wilson said:


> I've got it all covered how bud.
> 
> Although I do appreciate that


My personal favourite is I place an advert in the Merthyr Tydfil and the Appleby yellow paper saying you have a horse that you need rid of, free to a good home because you are moving abroad then put the guys number on there. The phone rings off the HOOK with gypsys wanting this horse and they don't take "I don't know what your ****in talking about" for an answer!


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

mph said:


> Good luck mate, hope you get it sorted, hate being ripped off - especially when I know I could've avoided it. Happens to us all now and again!


Live and learn.

My idiotic mistake 

But thank you!


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

Freeby0 said:


> Have a go on his daughter or what ?
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/mark.rabjohn.9#!/photo.php?fbid=1382469502006983&set=pcb.1382469735340293&type=1&theater


hahahaha f*ckin brilliant! I seen that before.... only a matter of time before you mucky gets picked up on it hahahaha


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

alan_wilson said:


> And I'll add again .
> 
> It's me who's the idiot ....


Personally I don't think you are. OK, I'd not do a deal through Gumtree except for cash but I have often sent people money who use forums for goods(Motorbike goods) in good faith and have always received the goods.

I honestly don't understand the ripping people off for a few quid attitude.


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

GeordieSteve said:


> My personal favourite is I place an advert in the Merthyr Tydfil and the Appleby yellow paper saying you have a horse that you need rid of, free to a good home because you are moving abroad then put the guys number on there. The phone rings off the HOOK with gypsys wanting this horse and they don't take "I don't know what your ****in talking about" for an answer!


That's brilliant!!!!!!!!!! Hahahahaha


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Personally I don't think you are. OK, I'd not do a deal through Gumtree except for cash but I have often sent people money who use forums for goods(Motorbike goods) in good faith and have always received the goods.
> 
> I honestly don't understand the ripping people off for a few quid attitude.


Well, you live and learn. But thanks to you lot, we've got him.


----------



## Freeby0 (Oct 5, 2012)

GeordieSteve said:


> hahahaha f*ckin brilliant! I seen that before.... only a matter of time before you mucky gets picked up on it hahahaha


Same m8 second i seen that one i knew somebody was going to mention it so i thought id do the honours... fck him though anyway blokes clearly a wealthy fella and he thinks he can mug somebody off for no reason and get away with it. Id be fuming hope he gets whats coming to him.


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

alan_wilson said:


> That's brilliant!!!!!!!!!! Hahahahaha


Never failed me yet


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Well you lot have certainly cheered me up

Was ment to be flying to Reykjavik at five am tomo.

drs told me I'm not well enough to fly...so finding this chap has cheered me up no end


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

Freeby0 said:


> Have a go on his daughter or what ?
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/mark.rabjohn.9#!/photo.php?fbid=1382469502006983&set=pcb.1382469735340293&type=1&theater


Ooh what a cracking bird


----------



## Freeby0 (Oct 5, 2012)

alan_wilson said:


> Well you lot have certainly cheered me up
> 
> Was ment to be flying to Reykjavik at five am tomo.
> 
> drs told me I'm not well enough to fly...so finding this chap has cheered me up no end


Good to hear mate.. always great when we have threads like this on ukm... makes you proud to be on here.. great laugh. Cant help but to add this thread could have been even more funnier with a few of the lads that arent here now.. but never the less still a goodun


----------



## MyronGainz (Apr 29, 2013)

Del Boy 01 said:


> Ooh what a cracking bird


I'd smash her........................to put it eloquently


----------



## MyronGainz (Apr 29, 2013)

Freeby0 said:


> Good to hear mate.. always great when we have threads like this on ukm... makes you proud to be on here.. great laugh. Cant help but to add this thread could have been even more funnier with a few of the lads that arent here now.. but never the less still a goodun


Resten??


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Well, the outcome will be filmed.

That I promise


----------



## Freeby0 (Oct 5, 2012)

MyronGainz said:


> Resten??


Resten was one of the lads in my mind when i wrote that, yes. :lol:


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

MyronGainz said:


> I'd smash her........................to put it eloquently


She doesn't look as good with dark hair (I've been on his wifes facebook now). People should learn to lock this shit down to be fair


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

GeordieSteve said:


> She doesn't look as good with dark hair (I've been on his wifes facebook now). People should learn to lock this shit down to be fair


Haha


----------



## Freeby0 (Oct 5, 2012)

GeordieSteve said:


> She doesn't look as good with dark hair (I've been on his wifes facebook now). People should learn to lock this shit down to be fair


yeah deffo.. seems he also has a son with the same name... although his mrs isnt that great :lol:


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

You lot give up too easy. I'm already on the page to change his name legally by Deed Pole. Mr Adolf Jimmy Savile Fritzl Hitler anyone?


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

Did that with some guy called Khaos, member on this board...


----------



## MyronGainz (Apr 29, 2013)

alan_wilson said:


> Well, the outcome will be filmed.
> 
> That I promise


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

Freeby0 said:


> yeah deffo.. seems he also has a son with the same name... although his mrs isnt that great :lol:


Decent tits for a fat bird mind his misses. The pool party looked a blast! I'll hit them up for an invite for the next one. Let me know if you can make it


----------



## MyronGainz (Apr 29, 2013)

GeordieSteve said:


> You lot give up too easy. I'm already on the page to change his name legally by Deed Pole. Mr Adolf Jimmy Savile Fritzl Hitler anyone?


I'm calling bs..................................but if you aren't teach me your ways master!!


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

I'm going to try and get a story in the local paper.

Local business man rips off cancer patient.

BOOM!!!


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

GeordieSteve said:


> You lot give up too easy. I'm already on the page to change his name legally by Deed Pole. Mr Adolf Jimmy Savile Fritzl Hitler anyone?


Hahahahaha, that's hilarious.


----------



## DanishM (Dec 15, 2013)

Great laugh by reading all these comments. Hope he really gets to taste his own ****... :laugh:

Can't wait to see the video!


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

MyronGainz said:


> I'm calling bs..................................but if you aren't teach me your ways master!!


http://www.ukdps.co.uk/ApplyOnline.html


----------



## Freeby0 (Oct 5, 2012)

GeordieSteve said:


> Decent tits for a fat bird mind his misses. The pool party looked a blast! I'll hit them up for an invite for the next one. Let me know if you can make it


They wont know what hit em mate


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

DanishM said:


> Great laugh by reading all these comments. Hope he really gets to taste his own ****... :laugh:
> 
> Can't wait to see the video!


I'll nail him good now.


----------



## aaron328 (Jan 13, 2014)

Holy crap.

This really is awesome.

Just how everyone has grouped together to help one member out, get his money back!


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

Right here's another favourite (as you've guessed I don't like people p*ssing me off). Buy a strap on from online. Package it all up but put the name and address on the inside on the rubber cock! Post it to his neighbour with just the address on the front and no name. The neighbour will have to open it to find said rubber felice and his name on it and have to go give it to him. Gawd I'm on a roll!


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

aaron328 said:


> Holy crap.
> 
> This really is awesome.
> 
> Just how everyone has grouped together to help one member out, get his money back!


Agreed, and I'm amazingly grateful.


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

alan_wilson said:


> Cus I'm trying to do home workouts..thought is buy a bench and some weights etc.
> 
> Saw an add on gumtree, an hour old...9am this morning (which has now vanished)
> 
> ...


You have his number and bank details.... and incriminating texts... Quick visit to the police and boom!


----------



## MyronGainz (Apr 29, 2013)

funkdocta said:


> You have his number and bank details.... and incriminating texts... Quick visit to the police and boom!


Nah this way will be more fun......................


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

MyronGainz said:


> Nah this way will be more fun......................


both would be even more fun!!  film his missus/daughter being banged and him being arrested and post it on his facebook


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Ive emailed his local paper.

Business man cons cancer patient

...lovely.. I'll get a story piece of cake.


----------



## MyronGainz (Apr 29, 2013)

funkdocta said:


> both would be even more fun!!  film his missus/daughter being banged and him being arrested and post it on his facebook


Wouldn't touch the missus..................but the daughter looks like she would suck a mean d!! Ok I'm gonna stop now and carry on watching the snooker lol


----------



## theonlyjosh (Aug 12, 2013)

[email protected], meet www.spamsignup.com/


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

theonlyjosh said:


> [email protected], meet www.spamsignup.com/


I like

Phone every take away in a two mile radius

All to be delivered at exactly the same time.

Hour later... Same for every cab company in the area

Brilliant fun.


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

alan_wilson said:


> I like
> 
> Phone every take away in a two mile radius
> 
> ...


Ask the takeaway to put a note on the box saying "UK-M", after about 50 takeaways later...


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

In lol


----------



## 25081 (Nov 24, 2011)

Subbed to this for the result! Quality thread (apart from the bit about getting ripped off)...


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

Just send his Mrs a sh1t in a box that would be a laugh.


----------



## Majestic121 (Aug 16, 2011)

How about we give out his phone number to some spam site so that he'll keep getting spam text messages on his phone.

Can also do that with his email address :devil2:

Get his number on a premium site/call or something.

Its a p!ss take getting rid of those numbers since they are always changing. Spam isn't too hard but since its a company email address, just p!ss him off a lil more.

you cant really block the numbers cuz its always different, he'll prob just end up changing his phone number. So all his clients will have to get his new number, he'll also have to update his number on his business cards and websites. Re-advertise his new details and loss his current client base 

PS: Get well mate


----------



## MyronGainz (Apr 29, 2013)

ShaneB said:


> Subbed to this for the result! Quality thread (apart from the bit about getting ripped off)...


Ahhhhhh but then the thread wouldn't exist. Very chicken and egg.

In all seriousness though I have a funny feeling our favourite builder from Sheffield will very much regret being a ****


----------



## Majestic121 (Aug 16, 2011)

MyronGainz said:


> In all seriousness though I have a funny feeling our favourite builder from Sheffield will very much regret being a ****


Karma's a b!tch, never mess with it


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

What about those builder or trader review sites? Leave him some dodgy of feedback.


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

You could always turn up saying you've come for the weights you bought and see what goes down.

In other news... Sorry to hear about your illness.


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

Might be useful:

http://www.revengetool.com/warning.htm

:devil2:


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Well if there if there is one lesson here, its not about transfering randomers cash... it's don't put your number on facebook lol (also useful checking pof girls out to make sure they're not whales before you waste good petrol going to visit them)


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Majestic121 said:


> How about we give out his phone number to some spam site so that he'll keep getting spam text messages on his phone.
> 
> Can also do that with his email address :devil2:
> 
> ...


Hahaha genius.

And, thanks for the well wishes


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Dominic Little ain't got shiit on UKM taskforce


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Should order clowns and such obscure things to his house, taxis and take always the lot ask for it to be done at the same time as well.


----------



## Freeby0 (Oct 5, 2012)

NoGutsNoGlory said:


> Might be useful:
> 
> http://www.revengetool.com/warning.htm
> 
> :devil2:


Have you ever used this mate? if so and its all good im gunna rip into some people now haha


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

Freeby0 said:


> Have you ever used this mate? if so and its all good im gunna rip into some people now haha


No I haven't mate - I have my doubts about it, but it might work..


----------



## Freeby0 (Oct 5, 2012)

NoGutsNoGlory said:


> No I haven't mate - I have my doubts about it, but it might work..


Only one way to find out lol


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

Amazing work detectives ...

Mget some kebabs etc delivered to him house now ...

Get pizzas from all local pizza places also delivered ...

Fcuk him up!


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

Btw Alan hope you get better asap


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

This is awesome, this is the first thread ive subscribed to in donkeys years.


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Well I've go intouch with his local paper. Which id imagine he advertise in.


----------



## Freeby0 (Oct 5, 2012)

alan_wilson said:


> View attachment 143965
> 
> 
> Well I've go intouch with his local paper. Which id imagine he advertise in.


Show as much mercy on him as he did you :rockon:


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Machette said:


> Btw Alan hope you get better asap


Cheers pal, really appreciate the well wishes


----------



## Majestic121 (Aug 16, 2011)

NoGutsNoGlory said:


> Might be useful:
> 
> http://www.revengetool.com/warning.htm
> 
> :devil2:


Perfect!! just what I was talking about!...

Read the post after I submitted ^^


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

This thread has really made my night! Good work everyone and Alan mate I hope you're on the up and up soon.


----------



## Linc06 (Jun 23, 2013)

alan_wilson said:


> Cheers pal, really appreciate the well wishes


This is the best thread ever.

I hope the scumbag gets shamed locally in the paper, it will hurt him in the pocket. Building firms work on reputation and his will be in tatters.

And best regards to the OP, I hope you get your money back and the cancer gets a good kicking so you're fighting fit soon enough.

Well done to everyone who has helped him on this.


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Tasty said:


> This thread has really made my night! Good work everyone and Alan mate I hope you're on the up and up soon.


3/4 way through, ive not suffered, but thanks for the well wishes 

But if i get in the paper, im spreading it on thick lol


----------



## supermancss (Dec 2, 2008)

alan_wilson said:


> Cus I'm trying to do home workouts..thought is buy a bench and some weights etc.
> 
> Saw an add on gumtree, an hour old...9am this morning (which has now vanished)
> 
> ...


Report it to the bank mate then call them up a few hours after pretending your from police station investigating it. See if you can get his name and address from them. You'd be suprised how easily it'll work if you can make it believable.

However if you get caught impersonating a police officer worst case is you go to prison


----------



## MyronGainz (Apr 29, 2013)

supermancss said:


> Report it to the bank mate then call them up a few hours after pretending your from police station investigating it. See if you can get his name and address from them. You'd be suprised how easily it'll work if you can make it believable.
> 
> However if you get caught impersonating a police officer worst case is you go to prison


Strong risk to reward ratio there lol.

Mate we already have the guys phone number and business address, an invite to any future pool parties they have and im gonna bang his fit daughter....................keep up with the thread

Anyways good night everyone, gotta be up at 6.30


----------



## B.I.G (Jun 23, 2011)

Haha classic.. Don't mess with a community..

Definitely be good if his business is on some review sites and loads of members here left bad reviews about work done :lol:


----------



## Majestic121 (Aug 16, 2011)

It's worst kind of pain is not physical pain but emotional pain. You fight with someone and they'll heal up. But if you cause emotional distress then that's when everything starts breaking down.

One thing leads to another.

Tell the cops that he's been growing weed or something lol. Get his house raided lol


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

Subbed


----------



## Nickthegreek (Jan 27, 2011)

Scumtree typical. U live and you learn!


----------



## supermancss (Dec 2, 2008)

alan_wilson said:


> I like
> 
> Phone every take away in a two mile radius
> 
> ...


Would be funny but remember its the businesses that lose out to these calls. Its funny yes but think of money people will lose because of it


----------



## supermancss (Dec 2, 2008)

Just read it all, good work chaps and very quick. We should create a website where people submit info on them being scammed and we investigate.

Defo write to the paper, Id say go bigger than the local paper. Speak with Lorian and ask if you can try national and mention the forum vigilante group that saved you. This is the kinda stuff you see go viral.

Gumtree adverts for items at silly prices. Make posters and post them around near where he lives selling something of his for cheap.

Keep an eye on his website as he will change the mobile number and have to update his website.


----------



## harryalmighty (Nov 13, 2011)

phone number please. if this has been sorted good. cba to read through 10 pages


----------



## Total Rebuild (Sep 9, 2009)

Once you've confronted him and got your money back (or the bench) and your revenge. Post a link to this thread on his daughters fb so she can see what a robbing scum bag her dad is.


----------



## Captain-splooge (May 29, 2011)

well done UKM detectives


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Put a tarmacer required job advert on indeed and have them ring him directly for an application and further info


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Looks like this fella is gonna be digging deep and buying you a full on multi-gym for your gaff to keep your story out of the papers lol! That kind of publicity won't do his business any favours.

Either that or you want a go on his daughter.

Great work everyone, nice to see people rallying round to help each other out.

Get well soon @alan_wilson


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

Imagine it was someone else. Just a massive coincidence.

Poor bloke lol


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Bloody hell this was on 1 page when I went to bed last night haha

Amazing work guys, great work finding him and all clubbing together to help Alan, great community spirit.

Alan, can't wait to see the outcome of it, hope it's all sorted and hope you are well!


----------



## Jayster (Oct 26, 2013)

What a cvnt, if the police do nothing lets all turn up at the golf club.


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

If you need me il help out I like a good debt collection..


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

Easily thread of the year


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

i see this is all going well :lol:


----------



## Majestic121 (Aug 16, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> i see this is all going well :lol:


Nobody fvks with UKM lol


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Have you smashed this idiot's head in yet?


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Subbed


----------



## Kneller (Sep 19, 2011)

Best thread I've read on here in a while!

Subbed!


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2014)

Don't mind driving from Hull today to pick up the weights for you mate or his daughter bound and gagged, your choice.

I've a lot of my time on my hands and 37 amps of tren base at close proximity lol.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Spawn of Haney said:


> Don't mind driving from Hull today to pick up the weights for you mate or his daughter bound and gagged, your choice.
> 
> I've a lot of my time on my hands and 37 amps of tren base at close proximity lol.


Very gentlemanly of you. lol


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Awesome thread, you set of legends :beer:


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

Should sticky this thread in the classified section lol


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Jayster said:


> What a cvnt, if the police do nothing lets all turn up with golf clubs.


Fixed.


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

So I've now read 12 pages of do this do that. What's actually happened does Allan have his money back yet?


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Spawn of Haney said:


> Don't mind driving from Hull today to pick up the weights for you mate or his daughter bound and gagged, your choice.
> 
> I've a lot of my time on my hands and 37 amps of tren base at close proximity lol.


Hahaha cheers mate.


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Well.

So far.

Ive got my crime number from action fraud.

My report from gumtree.

Ive emailed his local paper.

Getting him all over his local paper will be lovely.


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Pain2Gain said:


> So I've now read 12 pages of do this do that. What's actually happened does Allan have his money back yet?


Not yet.

But i will.


----------



## Total Rebuild (Sep 9, 2009)

I imagine the paper will want absolute cast iron proof that it was him before they run anything. Last thing they want is to be taken to court for libel if its the wrong guy. Can we say 100squillion% that we've got the right guy? (as opposed to 99.9%)


----------



## Carbon-12 (Feb 26, 2013)

would love to see him get slapped like the guy from the hardcore bouncer :lol:


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Someone mentioned earlier his son has the same name,make sure you got the right one


----------



## marcusmaximus (Jan 7, 2014)

alan_wilson said:


> Well.
> 
> So far.
> 
> ...


Press should dive over this. The review sites will be a killer too Alan, he can't escape them at all. Do you use twitter at all?


----------



## harryalmighty (Nov 13, 2011)

this thread gave me a semi.


----------



## mattyhunt (Dec 12, 2013)

This thread is brilliant, just went through all 12 pages!

Should definitely fcuk him up and make him wish he never messed you around. Great how everyone chipped in!

Hope you get your money back quickly Alan, and hope all is well


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

set up a facebook page detailing what a cnut this guy is and whats hes done - then link it to all his fam n friends

they should know how low this **** is


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

Rob68 said:


> Someone mentioned earlier his son has the same name,make sure you got the right one


Companycheck says he's 48 year old. Must be the dad


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Well 19 pages in and apart from the sadness of illness and loss of cash its feckin cheered me up a treat.

If you have a crime number then make sure your revenge is well planned and not traceable.

Apart from that there's some bloody good iddas here!

No chance its the wrong bloke hate to send wrong one a funeral director to discuss his loss.

Why not send him the link to this page!?

Good luck


----------



## APB (Nov 11, 2012)

Got the home address and landline number of a Mark Rabjohn in Oughtibridge if you still need it.


----------



## paullen (Sep 27, 2010)

Brilliant thread.

It's been said before, but don't label yourself an idiot for transferring the money, you were dealing with a straight up thief. Can't wait to see where this goes!


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

This is still going!! Amazing!! My offer still stands and I may even bring my dog..


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

bigchickenlover said:


> This is still going!! Amazing!! My offer still stands and I may even bring my dog..


I got a dog a couple of baseball bats and time off work, not much fuel money but could travel if needed!


----------



## Carbon-12 (Feb 26, 2013)

uk-muscle is the community, seriously.. :thumbup1: :beer:


----------



## Dorian Gray (Dec 5, 2011)

Mate, sorry to here about the cancer.

Listen, just imagine the look on his face when he opens his facebook account to see a new private mail from you, with just a simple link to this thread. Just write a little message saying "Me and the lads here want to drop in for a visit" haha

What a mind fvck. I would make him pay for what he did financially. If you lost 80 quid make him give you twice that. Or better yet, make him do some building work for you or you will go to the papers. A nice gym out the back garden would be nice


----------



## bobbydrake (Nov 19, 2012)

Good luck getting your cash back - hopefully he will think twice about doing that again to anyone - especially someone with so many weight lifter mates :laugh:


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

Personally I'd let him know how much you know about him. Send a text something like:

"Ok you got me. I bet you and your wife Carol must be having a good laugh about me now eh! I bet all the lads down Hillsborough golf club had a right old laugh as well! Have you told all of the Rabjohn construction customers yet? I'll not be able to walk down Clarkegrove Road now out of shame! It'll be a good story to tell Evie when she grows up. Now... how about we sort this money out?"


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

GeordieSteve said:


> Personally I'd let him know how much you know about him. Send a text something like:
> 
> "Ok you got me. I bet you and your wife Carol must be having a good laugh about me now eh! I bet all the lads down Hillsborough golf club had a right old laugh as well! Have you told all of the Rabjohn construction customers yet? I'll not be able to walk down Clarkegrove Road now out of shame! It'll be a good story to tell Evie when she grows up. Now... how about we sort this money out?"


I would probably do this one if I was you.


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

GeordieSteve said:


> Personally I'd let him know how much you know about him. Send a text something like:
> 
> "Ok you got me. I bet you and your wife Carol must be having a good laugh about me now eh! I bet all the lads down Hillsborough golf club had a right old laugh as well! Have you told all of the Rabjohn construction customers yet? I'll not be able to walk down Clarkegrove Road now out of shame! It'll be a good story to tell Evie when she grows up. Now... how about we sort this money out?"


One word EPIC!!


----------



## spudsy (May 13, 2009)

GeordieSteve said:


> Personally I'd let him know how much you know about him. Send a text something like:
> 
> "Ok you got me. I bet you and your wife Carol must be having a good laugh about me now eh! I bet all the lads down Hillsborough golf club had a right old laugh as well! Have you told all of the Rabjohn construction customers yet? I'll not be able to walk down Clarkegrove Road now out of shame! It'll be a good story to tell Evie when she grows up. Now... how about we sort this money out?"


This


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

GeordieSteve said:


> Personally I'd let him know how much you know about him. Send a text something like:
> 
> "Ok you got me. I bet you and your wife Carol must be having a good laugh about me now eh! I bet all the lads down Hillsborough golf club had a right old laugh as well! Have you told all of the Rabjohn construction customers yet? I'll not be able to walk down Clarkegrove Road now out of shame! It'll be a good story to tell Evie when she grows up. Now... how about we sort this money out?"


This is v good suggestion. OP you need to take the initiative here.


----------



## Majestic121 (Aug 16, 2011)

GeordieSteve said:


> Personally I'd let him know how much you know about him. Send a text something like:
> 
> "Ok you got me. I bet you and your wife Carol must be having a good laugh about me now eh! I bet all the lads down Hillsborough golf club had a right old laugh as well! Have you told all of the Rabjohn construction customers yet? I'll not be able to walk down Clarkegrove Road now out of shame! It'll be a good story to tell Evie when she grows up. Now... how about we sort this money out?"


Lol legend...


----------



## bennyboy (Feb 23, 2009)

GeordieSteve said:


> Companycheck says he's 48 year old. Must be the dad


What if he borrowed his dad's phone?


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

bennyboy said:


> What if he borrowed his dad's phone?


Aye it's possible. Bloody unlikely but possible


----------



## Majestic121 (Aug 16, 2011)

See if any of his pics on Facebook has geo-tagging and find out the location using the meta data on the pics.

Do it to his daughter, you can build a profile about he daughter and message him saying you got sh1t on her

Lol scary world we live in


----------



## Kneller (Sep 19, 2011)

GeordieSteve said:


> Personally I'd let him know how much you know about him. Send a text something like:
> 
> "Ok you got me. I bet you and your wife Carol must be having a good laugh about me now eh! I bet all the lads down Hillsborough golf club had a right old laugh as well! Have you told all of the Rabjohn construction customers yet? I'll not be able to walk down Clarkegrove Road now out of shame! It'll be a good story to tell Evie when she grows up. Now... how about we sort this money out?"


This needs to be done!


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

GeordieSteve said:


> Personally I'd let him know how much you know about him. Send a text something like:
> 
> "Ok you got me. I bet you and your wife Carol must be having a good laugh about me now eh! I bet all the lads down Hillsborough golf club had a right old laugh as well! Have you told all of the Rabjohn construction customers yet? I'll not be able to walk down Clarkegrove Road now out of shame! It'll be a good story to tell Evie when she grows up. Now... how about we sort this money out?"


Steve, take a bow. That is fantastic.


----------



## no-way (Oct 14, 2012)

alan_wilson said:


> Cus I'm trying to do home workouts..thought is buy a bench and some weights etc.
> 
> Saw an add on gumtree, an hour old...9am this morning (which has now vanished)
> 
> ...


Send me a PM mate, I might have a way to track him for you...


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

no-way said:


> Send me a PM mate, I might have a way to track him for you...


That would be good of you mate, with nothing to go off and no info Alan is struggling here. Nice to see some community spirit


----------



## no-way (Oct 14, 2012)

Ha, that'll learn me for not reading the whole thread... I can find details on pretty much anyone though with just a little info


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

If its details he needs all that might be missing is his wifes bra size and what brand of **** he smokes


----------



## no-way (Oct 14, 2012)

bigchickenlover said:


> If its details he needs all that might be missing is his wifes bra size and what brand of **** he smokes


I might just have that info, i'll check when I get back to the office.


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

no-way said:


> I might just have that info, i'll check when I get back to the office.


You mean choppa!!!!!!!!


----------



## no-way (Oct 14, 2012)

bigchickenlover said:


> You mean choppa!!!!!!!!


Im already in the choppa on my way back to the office :thumb:


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

@alan_wilson if you can keep an eye on the seller and if you see something else he's sell pose as a buyer and arrange a pick up then sort it that way. I just couldn't let that go.


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

no-way said:


> Ha, that'll learn me for not reading the whole thread... *I can find details on pretty much anyone though with just a little info*


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

alan_wilson said:


> Cus I'm trying to do home workouts..thought is buy a bench and some weights etc.
> 
> Saw an add on gumtree, an hour old...9am this morning (which has now vanished)
> 
> ...


LOL This has to be a windup, first the eggs, then the monthly gym costs this place is mental. I have sh!t GCSE's and that's it and at times I feel like a rocket scientist on here


----------



## no-way (Oct 14, 2012)

Gary29 said:


>


Haha, close... My Mum is Mystic Meg


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Linc06 said:


> This is the best thread ever.
> 
> I hope the scumbag gets shamed locally in the paper, it will hurt him in the pocket. Building firms work on reputation and his will be in tatters.
> 
> ...


X2...give it socks dude!


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

marcusmaximus said:


> Press should dive over this. The review sites will be a killer too Alan, he can't escape them at all. Do you use twitter at all?


Im all over twitter


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

I sent him this email this morning...

Good morning Mr Rabjohn

Im getting in touch, to request kindly return the funds that i provided you for the weights bench and various weights and dbs you had for sale, yet sold to someone else, even though YOU AGREED to hold them for me, and yet you constantly continued to move the goal posts during our gumtree transaction (via text message), even though i did everything above board, correctly, swiftly, kindly and legitimately and more importantly, HONESTLY.

Firstly, you have completely humiliated me by questioning my integrity, shown utter contempt for me and my illness (lymphoblastic lymphoma, cancer) which i CLEARLY explained to you, you have caused me a great deal of distress, (please see attached photo as proof of my illness and the hospital i attend, which you have shown a huge lack of respect too) yes, my full address is blacked out.

I am not privileged to have a great deal of money due to being off work with my illness since the end of August 2013, and you are for the no credible reason or with no substantiated proof with holding my funds... Because, and i quote my payment was "dodgy"* to which i repeat you had NO proof to back up that claim.

And then i quote you saying "don't you mean my money" once i had asked for my refund.

I was polite with you at all times during our discussions, whilst you on the other hand were VERY rude, disrespectful, and as ive said, you have humiliated me by questioning my integrity.

I would like my funds returned TODAY.

I'm a NOT prepared to wait at all, as all i am requesting what it is i provided you with, and what is RIGHTFULLY mine, which is a sum of £85... And £5 was a good will gesture for holding the goods for me.

Coupled with this, id like a full apology

Im well within my rights to go to Oughtibridges local weekly paper "look local" to which i have done, in regards to how ive been treated by you..which has been just ridiculously appalling.

I have also reported you to gumtree yesterday, and action fraud to which i have a crime number (on the advice from South Yorkshire Police)

So, to that end, Mr Rabjohn.

Please return my legitimate £85 (which your BANK MANAGER will most certainly 100% PROVE to you), no more and certainly no less, with a full apology today, and that will be the end of the matter, otherwise you will leave me no choice but to legally seek alternative ways to recoup my legitimate none "dodgy" funds.

As you can see once again ive been VERY polite with my requests for my funds.

Yours most sincerely.

Mr Alan Wilson

I sent this to his work email.

I got two responses.

A text after ten mins from him saying come and get your money

I said no.. Im an hour away from you, so its a waste of my time and fuel, plus your motives maybe unsavoury.

And an email from his wife, asking for my address so then can come to my house to drop the money off.

Attached is the picture i sent him.


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

So if they come to me.

I'll film it


----------



## mrbritish (Mar 29, 2013)

His website could also be changed

To include all details of his doings


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Rob68 said:


> Someone mentioned earlier his son has the same name,make sure you got the right one





Total Rebuild said:


> I imagine the paper will want absolute cast iron proof that it was him before they run anything. Last thing they want is to be taken to court for libel if its the wrong guy. Can we say 100squillion% that we've got the right guy? (as opposed to 99.9%)


Ive got the right guy.


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

mrbritish said:


> His website could also be changed
> 
> To include all details of his doings


Look above ^^^^^


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

Good for you mate. Do not let them round your house.


----------



## no-way (Oct 14, 2012)

alan_wilson said:


> So if they come to me.
> 
> I'll film it


Anyone able tonget to Alan's house for when this cretin arrives?


----------



## latsius (Jul 16, 2012)

google his number? i once did and found the chap was selling his honda civic 1.4 aswell.... soon was outside the address.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

alan_wilson said:


> So if they come to me.
> 
> I'll film it


Don't give him your address whatever you do!


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Dave 0511 said:


> Good for you mate. Do not let them round your house.


If... And its a big if i let them, id make sure my safety isn't an issue.


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

Can we get a few days together to go carol singing at @alan_wilson house? I know it's a bit late but it'd be a right laugh  Lovely how he got caught hook line and sinker and couldn't even begin to dig his way out


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

latsius said:


> google his number? i once did and found the chap was selling his honda civic 1.4 aswell.... soon was outside the address.


Good idea!


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

don't let them, bank transfer only

at the end of the day you already know this guys a heartless b4st4rd... might also be a n4sty c**t you never know


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

alan_wilson said:


> If... And its a big if i let them, id make sure my safety isn't an issue.


Doesn't matter, the sh!t you've caused him he could come back in a months time and brick all your windows, get him to bank transfer or no deal


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Well bank transfer is the only option ive will accept.


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Dave 0511 said:


> don't let them, bank transfer only
> 
> at the end of the day you already know this guys a heartless b4st4rd... might also be a n4sty c**t you never know


Your are correct mate.


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

SwAn1 said:


> Doesn't matter, the sh!t you've caused him he could come back in a months time and brick all your windows, get him to bank transfer or no deal


Good point.


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

can you just imagine the confusion in his house.

especially if he kept this from the wife, he will be having to lie to her about it, try and squirm out

If nothing else, he must feel really uncomfortable at this very moment.


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

But... Im getting my money back thanks to you guys on here.

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

Dave 0511 said:


> If nothing else, he must feel really uncomfortable at this very moment.


That's what confuses me. If I'd been caught with my pants down like this the last thing I'd want to do is face him!


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

As stated... Really would not give them my address


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Dave 0511 said:


> can you just imagine the confusion in his house.
> 
> especially if he kept this from the wife, he will be having to lie to her about it, try and squirm out
> 
> If nothing else, he must feel really uncomfortable at this very moment.


Thats what i imagine.

She gets the email... Rings him up and goes ape on him.

Have to admit.. Did make me chuckle


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

best hope that he doesnt know how to track someone down aswell from their name and mobile number mate!


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

Why does a seemingly successful man have to screw someone like this for £80. Evil. I may still be tempted to do something after I get my money back


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

I'm so tempted to start a new thread as a new account " Rabbers" ...saying I sold some tw4t a bench and need his address finding by the UKM detective squad

but I won't


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Dave 0511 said:


> I'm so tempted to start a new thread as a new account " Rabbers" ...saying I sold some tw4t a bench and need his address finding by the UKM detective squad
> 
> but I won't


im fooking amazed no-one has already done that tbh lol


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

ellisrimmer said:


> Why does a seemingly successful man have to screw someone like this for £80. Evil. I may still be tempted to do something after I get my money back


id give it a year or two and chuck paint over his work truck, brick his windows or have him done over


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Dave 0511 said:


> I'm so tempted to start a new thread as a new account " Rabbers" ...saying I sold some tw4t a bench and need his address finding by the UKM detective squad
> 
> but I won't


Thats funny.

Although im an idiot.. Not a tw#t



Edit.

Yes i am lol


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

alan_wilson said:


> So if they come to me.
> 
> I'll film it


Maybe have a UK-M meet at your house that day....


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

I think he thinks you're a tw4t

you obviously aren't


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Dave 0511 said:


> I think he thinks you're a tw4t
> 
> you obviously aren't


Mate, i got done.

I am the [email protected]

But you guys have been legends


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

When you get your money still make sure you ridicule him through local press.

Make a fake PoF account with his daughters photo and invite men round to his house for a shag.


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Sc4mp0 said:


> When you get your money still make sure you ridicule him through local press.
> 
> Make a fake PoF account with his daughters photo and invite men round to his house for a shag.


Hahaha


----------



## DeskSitter (Jan 28, 2013)

I'd probably write it off and have a ****, I think most people know better than to BACS transfer money to people they don't know


----------



## b0t13 (Jan 3, 2013)

get your money back, then post all his details etc online, what other people do with that information isnt your fault


----------



## HJC1972 (Aug 29, 2013)

Just as a warning to any potential Gumtree buyers (as if they need any after reading this): in another life I am an angler. On another forum that I frequent there is much talk about a vintage fishing rod that sold on ebay a week or so back for north of a grand. The very same rod (complete with pictures lifted from the ebay listing) is now listed on Gumtree for £600 and has travelled a few hundred miles across the country. The same Gumtree "seller" is also "selling" a canoe that got large money on ebay a while ago, again at tempting three quarters of its proper value. After what I've heard over the last few days I shan't be buying jacksh1t of Gumtree.


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

HJC1972 said:


> Just as a warning to any potential Gumtree buyers (as if they need any after reading this): in another life I am an angler. On another forum that I frequent there is much talk about a vintage fishing rod that sold on ebay a week or so back for north of a grand. The very same rod (complete with pictures lifted from the ebay listing) is now listed on Gumtree for £600 and has travelled a few hundred miles across the country. The same Gumtree "seller" is also "selling" a canoe that got large money on ebay a while ago, again at tempting three quarters of its proper value. After what I've heard over the last few days I shan't be buying jacksh1t of Gumtree.


This happens A LOT. noticed it loads of times when I was looking at buying a car


----------



## theonlyjosh (Aug 12, 2013)

Great to hear you're getting your money back. Hopefully you receive a written apology too for us all to read :thumb:


----------



## Linc06 (Jun 23, 2013)

Any update on this one yet? Hope all is well.


----------



## Linc06 (Jun 23, 2013)

Hands up who is using UKM instead of the police if they get robbed in future


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

alan_wilson said:


> If... And its a big if i let them, id make sure my safety isn't an issue.


Yes but you never know what these people are like they could rob your house while you are out, smash windows or do anything bad. I'd just tell him to use western union or even post the money special delivery.


----------



## 25081 (Nov 24, 2011)

Awesome news. Let us know when he transfers you the money and what your plans are after!


----------



## Growing Lad (Feb 14, 2009)

This thread is absolute gold!

I'm not happy with Alan just getting his money back.

£85 wer talking bout lads! Let's destroy his marriage 

Any lady members wanna send some lingerie pics to his email? Letters to his house, spk to his wife to tell her about the "afair"

Ps Alan hope you get your health sorted bud


----------



## Mogy (Oct 21, 2013)

Someone fill me in on new development???


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Linc06 said:


> Any update on this one yet? Hope all is well.


Read my huge email post 

My money is coming.


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Growing Lad said:


> This thread is absolute gold!
> 
> I'm not happy with Alan just getting his money back.
> 
> ...


Lol

Cheers for the well wishes mate


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Mogy said:


> Someone fill me in on new development???


Ive put a huge update earlier


----------



## Mogy (Oct 21, 2013)

alan_wilson said:


> Ive put a huge update earlier


Page?


----------



## Sharpz (Oct 1, 2012)

Let us know when ur sorted Alan get well soon mate


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

alan_wilson said:


> Ive put a huge update earlier


But when's be transferring the money? If your not waiting for it whys it not done?


----------



## theonlyjosh (Aug 12, 2013)

If you need something to spend your money on ...

http://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/weight-bench/1045028062


----------



## Linc06 (Jun 23, 2013)

alan_wilson said:


> Read my huge email post
> 
> My money is coming.


Thanks Alan, all the best


----------



## havering (May 14, 2013)

This is brilliant, what a scumbag all for £85 but if he's done it ten times or more that's £850+ soon adds up


----------



## Majestic121 (Aug 16, 2011)

havering said:


> This is brilliant, what a scumbag all for £85 but if he's done it ten times or more that's £850+ soon adds up


But least it got us UKM members closer together


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

Good man! Great news.. I would like to have helped a little more tho..


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Great news, although bank transfers take seconds? In the bank yet?


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

bigchickenlover said:


> Good man! Great news.. I would like to have helped a little more tho..


Hah....good man BCL!


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Just had a phone call from the chap.

Hes deposited the money into my account.

A full nervous apology.

Asking me also to call of any future action.

Job done lads


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

I owe you all a massive thankyou!!


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

alan_wilson said:


> Just had a phone call from the chap.
> 
> Hes deposited the money into my account.
> 
> ...


nice one Alan, glad to see a happy outcome. now set the dogs loose...


----------



## Sharpz (Oct 1, 2012)

repped for a great thread


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Ashcrapper said:


> nice one Alan, glad to see a happy outcome. now set the dogs loose...


Exactly!

Give it a bit of time, and I'll get my own back.

Still want this in the paper if that comes along.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

alan_wilson said:


> Exactly!
> 
> Give it a bit of time, and I'll get my own back.
> 
> Still want this in the paper if that comes along.


dont blame you mate, what a wanker


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Hmm... I obviously need to go back to the top and read this thread all the way through


----------



## Keenam (Jan 24, 2010)

Brilliant thread!

Glad you got your money back mate and all the blokes that helped and offered to help is brilliant. Reading through put a real smile on my face.


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Keenam said:


> Brilliant thread!
> 
> Glad you got your money back mate and all the blokes that helped and offered to help is brilliant. Reading through put a real smile on my face.


As ive said.. Lads of here have been sherlock legends


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

A good ending by the sound of things.


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Just received this text also

Should have gone through allan. Like I said before I am sorry how thongs worked out and it was never my intention for it to do so. I looked to deep into things and googled things. Its really too complicated to get me to explain. But all the best and sorry again.

A. He spelt my name wrong.

B. He likes thongs.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

alan_wilson said:


> Just received this text also
> 
> Should have gone through allan. Like I said before I am sorry how thongs worked out and it was never my intention for it to do so. I looked to deep into things and googled things. Its really too complicated to get me to explain. But all the best and sorry again.
> 
> ...


Sorry how things worked out?

"Hi Alan, I'm sorry I stole your money and tried to laugh at you whilst doing so. Things would have worked out differently if you didnt find out all my personal information making me realise I had probably dropped a massive bollock. In future I will try to only steal from people who wont stand up for themselves. Yours sincerely, ****."


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

alan_wilson said:


> Just received this text also
> 
> Should have gone through allan. Like I said before I am sorry how thongs worked out and it was never my intention for it to do so. I looked to deep into things and googled things. Its really too complicated to get me to explain. But all the best and sorry again.
> 
> ...


The thing is, for the first time ever in his life, he could have tried being a bit naughty when he chose to con you only for it to have gone proper tits up. :lol:

But then, he could well just be a prized muppet.


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Ashcrapper said:


> Sorry how things worked out?
> 
> "Hi Alan, I'm sorry I stole your money and tried to laugh at you whilst doing so. Things would have worked out differently if you didnt find out all my personal information making me realise I had probably dropped a massive bollock. In future I will try to only steal from people who wont stand up for themselves. Yours sincerely, ****."


Brilliant!


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

alan_wilson said:


> Exactly!
> 
> Give it a bit of time, and I'll get my own back.
> 
> Still want this in the paper if that comes along.


Personally I wouldn't bother you have your cash, holding onto grudges and negative bs isn't healthy. Be glad of a good outcome, put a smile on your face and get on with life


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

SwAn1 said:


> Personally I wouldn't bother you have your cash, holding onto grudges and negative bs isn't healthy. Be glad of a good outcome, put a smile on your face and get on with life


might this twat think twice before trying to have the next person off though


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Ashcrapper said:


> might this twat think twice before trying to have the next person off though


Yeah perhaps, but even by the op's own admission what he did was pretty silly, I'm surprised anyone would just transfer money to some randomer. It also sounds like the guy does feel a bit of c.unt and probably wouldn't do it again. Horses for courses and all


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

SwAn1 said:


> Yeah perhaps, but even by the op's own admission what he did was pretty silly, I'm surprised anyone would just transfer money to some randomer. It also sounds like the guy does feel a bit of c.unt and probably wouldn't do it again. Horses for courses and all


Well, im in luck.

Just got an amazing email, about an opportunity to help some man from Nigeria and in return i can get 250k

My lucky day!!


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

alan_wilson said:


> Well, im in luck.
> 
> Just got an amazing email, about an opportunity to help some man from Nigeria and in return i can get 250k
> 
> My lucky day!!


 :lol:

very good haha!


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Alan I hope you go for the throat now and embarrass the cvnt.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

alan_wilson said:


> Well, im in luck.
> 
> Just got an amazing email, about an opportunity to help some man from Nigeria and in return i can get 250k
> 
> My lucky day!!


I hope you've helped him or some may call you racist


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

You just never know what's opportunities are around the corner!


----------



## HJC1972 (Aug 29, 2013)

alan_wilson said:


> Well, im in luck.
> 
> Just got an amazing email, about an opportunity to help some man from Nigeria and in return i can get 250k
> 
> My lucky day!!


Ah, yes, Mr Mbeggi. I've had the pleasure of one of his letters before.

Lots of lovely people in that part of the world. Like the chap from Lagos who bought my old Iphone - Prince Ademola, royalty no less! - who kindly requested I send my phone, then send him the proof of postage, after which the funds would be deposited into my Paypal account.

Yeah, right, Your Highness...I'll just run along and sort that out for you right now....


----------



## Tonk007 (Jan 1, 2012)

Freeby0 said:


> Have a go on his daughter or what ?
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/mark.rabjohn.9#!/photo.php?fbid=1382469502006983&set=pcb.1382469735340293&type=1&theater


I would lol


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

HJC1972 said:


> Ah, yes, Mr Mbeggi. I've had the pleasure of one of his letters before.
> 
> Lots of lovely people in that part of the world. Like the chap from Lagos who bought my old Iphone - Prince Ademola, royalty no less! - who kindly requested I send my phone, then send him the proof of postage, after which the funds would be deposited into my Paypal account.
> 
> Yeah, right, Your Highness...I'll just run along and sort that out for you right now....


You have to do your bit for international relations.


----------



## HJC1972 (Aug 29, 2013)

alan_wilson said:


> You have to do your bit for international relations.


Yes, I did think of sending a little diplomatic gift to the Prince. Sadly, there had been a shortage of steaming, wet, fetid dog sh1t down my road at that time.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

HJC1972 said:


> Yes, I did think of sending a little diplomatic gift to the Prince. Sadly, there had been a shortage of steaming, wet, fetid dog sh1t down my road at that time.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

T'internet has taken down my 'Private Detective Business'

Happy for you though Alan


----------



## Mrw26 (Oct 27, 2013)

alan_wilson said:


> Just had a phone call from the chap.
> 
> Hes deposited the money into my account.
> 
> ...


So chuffed that this has worked out mate and youve got your money back. And by standing up for yourself you may have helped stop him thieving from a load more people.

Well handled and hope you're on the mend (and in the gym) soon!!


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

alan_wilson said:


> Just had a phone call from the chap.
> 
> Hes deposited the money into my account.
> 
> ...


Epic!!!!! Over the moon. Don't know about any of you lot but I've bloody loved this post!


----------



## dt36 (Jun 3, 2005)

Got to agree there Steve, this one was golden. Proper result...


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Fantastic news Alan, glad its all worked out.

Hope the paper runs the story and the guy is shown to be the scamming **** bag he really is.


----------



## Ragnar (Dec 6, 2012)

Glad to hear it worked out, hopefully his company and name will show up on here if anyone ever wants to research him before becoming a customer


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

alan_wilson said:


> Well, im in luck.
> 
> Just got an amazing email, about an opportunity to help some man from Nigeria and in return i can get 250k
> 
> My lucky day!!


Want to buy my 5 foot bar and 90kg of plates with two db handles and spin locks (srs) I don't use em


----------



## Linc06 (Jun 23, 2013)

Brilliant news. Glad it worked out.

Hope the guy who scammed you gets AIDS. And then gets battered, with a weights bench.

UKM victory!


----------



## Freeby0 (Oct 5, 2012)

Good to hear.. you should have told the cheeky fcker to fk right off and told him you are going to ruin him. .. im sure hes very sorry now hes in **** creek he wasnt before though was he


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

I'm very glad that things worked out for you Alan. That guy, what an utter t****.

The guys on this site can be very awesome when help is needed that is for sure.

A good ending and a very hilarious thread at times too.


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

@alan_wilson

Nice1 mate good to hear its work out coz normally in this case your money would of been long gone, not many people get it back. I've not read some of the thread so did you get in touch with a paper? People should be warned of scams on buy & sell internet sites as you have now learnt your lesson


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Thread of the year so far


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Nice one! Glad to see a positive outcome, as already mentioned, I'd leave it at that now, he's had the wind blown out of his sails and apologised tail between his legs, any further action would be stooping down to his level imho.

Although it would be funny if 50 knuckle dragging weightlifters turned up on his front lawn wanting a 'word'


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Now that's sorted, great outcome. I've hot 5 magic beans to sell. Bank transfer only


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Well..

I spent my money wisely on eBay.

Got all the bits i needed...


----------



## Linc06 (Jun 23, 2013)

Good for you Alan


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

What a cnut of a guy.

Glad you got it all sorted out.

A win for the good guys.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Cant believe l missed this one mate, glad your sorted...


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Well, i got it back thanks to the lads on ere.

But.. Ive now got what i needed!


----------



## Theorist (Jun 18, 2013)

Sorry mate needed the £80 for some more tren


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Has anyone messaged the daughter on FB telling her what a ku*t her dad is conning a recovering cancer victim out of money.


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Milky said:


> Has anyone messaged the daughter on FB telling her what a ku*t her dad is conning a recovering cancer victim out of money.


Ive got in touch with his local paper.

Once its died down.. Then I'll have a few tricks.

But until then.. Just need to play it straight.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Milky said:


> Has anyone messaged the daughter on FB telling her what a ku*t her dad is conning a recovering cancer victim out of money.


I reckon a few will have messaged her yes


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

Ill keep my eye out in the local rag and post it up here if it does get printed


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Milky said:


> Has anyone messaged the daughter on FB telling her what a ku*t her dad is conning a recovering cancer victim out of money.


I messaged her dad telling him what a cvnt his daughter has,that close enough?


----------



## XXVII (Jul 29, 2013)

This thread makes me happy 

Good for you Alan, and all the best for a speedy recovery!


----------



## aman_21 (Jul 29, 2013)

best thread on UK-M ever


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

aman_21 said:


> best thread on UK-M ever


Carlsberg don't resurrect threads but if they did.......


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

Just read through it all over again  I used this yesterday as an example of why you shouldn't put your **** online... This thread needs laminated and kept on a mantle piece


----------

